# HGV Barbados "the Crane" is now bookable



## alwysonvac (Mar 29, 2019)

Received the following email today titled “Book now at our NEW Barbados resort!”



​
As a Hilton Grand Vacations Club Member, you have the special opportunity to book your stay — ahead of the crowd — at our new resort in beautiful St. Philip, Barbados, with arrival dates starting as early as April 13, 2019.

_Plus a treasure trove of special amenities and services, including:_
1.5-acre cascading cliff-top pool
Nearby beaches
5 restaurants and 3 bars
Serenity Spa
Fitness Center
2 floodlit tennis courts
Activity Center
Duty-free shopping
Art gallery
Convenience store
Laundry facilities

*Secure your piece of paradise while space is available!*

*CALL: 407-613-3141*
_Reservation windows apply._​


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 29, 2019)

Point charts are posted on the Club Member website


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 29, 2019)

Open Season Rates also posted on the Club member website


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 29, 2019)

Glad to see this come available. Has anyone found any sweet spots in the charts yet?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 29, 2019)

No sweet spots, Certainly not on open season rates.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Mar 29, 2019)

seems excessively expensive to me


----------



## jsparents (Mar 29, 2019)

Wish you could book it online to see availability.  Maybe someday.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 29, 2019)

I do believe this is coming, once the resort is available to everyone (sometime after April 1st.)  Right now it is only available to Elite members and people who own there directly.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 29, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> I do believe this is coming, once the resort is available to everyone (sometime after April 1st.)  Right now it is *only* *available* to Elite members and people who own there directly.



Today’s email subject said BOOK NOW. I’m assuming it’s available to everyone today. I’m not an Elite member and I’m not a Crane owner.

NOTE: It was only open to home week owners previously - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgv-barbados-the-crane-now-bookable-for-owners.286335/


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 29, 2019)

I called in and asked.  It was available to Elite owners perhaps it was until yesterday, in my head I remembered April 1st.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 29, 2019)

Yeah, I didn’t call today. The high two bedroom point requirements and the extremely high open season rental rates were a complete turn off.

HGVC members were looking forward to a HGVC Caribbean destination, so I do hope they offer lower point options in future phases (similar to Kings Land Phase 1 vs Phase 2).

For me, I’m very happy with my trades into Marriott and Vistana’s Caribbean resorts using my non-HGVC timeshares so I’m good


----------



## dayooper (Mar 29, 2019)

alwysonvac said:


> Yeah, I didn’t call today. The high two bedroom point requirements and the extremely high open season rental rates were a complete turn off.
> 
> HGVC members were looking forward to a HGVC Caribbean destination, so I do hope they offer lower point options in future phases (similar to Kings Land Phase 1 vs Phase 2).
> 
> For me, I’m very happy with my trades into Marriott and Vistana’s Caribbean resorts using my non-HGVC timeshares so I’m good



Those open season rates are unreal. The points are way too high but the OS rates are ridiculous. I wonder if they did that on purpose so they could keep those open for rentals/ new customers to sell to.


----------



## krj9999 (Mar 29, 2019)

Mid-late spring 1BR Park seems about as good as it gets for value.


----------



## GregT (Mar 30, 2019)

Just curious how TUGgers feel about having a private pool -- it's not important to me and interesting how frequent it is on the Barbados points chart?   I guess the original developer thought this a high end feature, or maybe they own a pool company also.  Just curious how TUGgers feel about the private pool.

I don't see many point values, and think that the Oct/Nov points are the most interesting option.  I think it's interesting that they treat summer as Platinum, which is different than how Marriott treats its Caribbean properties.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Pathways (Mar 30, 2019)

GregT said:


> Just curious how TUGgers feel about having a private pool



Tell me the temp of the water, and I will let you know. The Vidanta plunge pools are quite romantic, until you put your foot into that freezing water.

OTOH, a warm pool, with just the two of us?  .....

I don't think these were originally designed for 'families'


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 30, 2019)

dayooper said:


> Those open season rates are unreal. The points are way too high but the OS rates are ridiculous. I wonder if they did that on purpose so they could keep those open for rentals/ new customers to sell to.



I think the point prices/open season rates are reflective of what these units may actually rent for on the retail market. High end tropical locations with private pools, etc typically rent for very high dollars. It's similar to the prices you have to pay to get an over-water bungalow in somewhere like French Polynesia. We're staying three nights in an OWB at the Hilton Moorea Resort after our June French Polynesia cruise, and that is sort of a similar situation. Each night will be almost as much as one year of maintenance fees on our 7000 HGVC points. Not something we can/would do on a regular basis, but as a one-time "bucket list", gotta do it.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 30, 2019)

It seems that it will not be easy or cheap to fly there from Calif. so private pool will be "bucket list" item to make the trip worthwhile and different. Will try for off peak and weekdays to keep points manageable. May shorten to 5 days and  go to another Island for a few days or will make a full week. 

Would love suggestions from people familiar with the area.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 30, 2019)

Pathways said:


> Tell me the temp of the water, and I will let you know. The Vidanta plunge pools are quite romantic, until you put your foot into that freezing water.
> 
> OTOH, a warm pool, with just the two of us?  .....
> 
> I don't think these were originally designed for 'families'


I recall folks mentioning that the private pools weren’t heated at the Crane.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 30, 2019)

GregT said:


> Just curious how TUGgers feel about having a private pool -- it's not important to me and interesting how frequent it is on the Barbados points chart?   I guess the original developer thought this a high end feature, or maybe they own a pool company also.  Just curious how TUGgers feel about the private pool.



I could do without the private pools especially at these higher point levels.
Hopefully the next phase will offer two and three bedrooms without the private pool. And an additional heated resort pool and hot tub area.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 30, 2019)

Definitely shop around 

There are better cash rental rates via

owner rentals
Direct booking at the resort website
RCI Extra Vacations

AIRBNB - https://www.airbnb.com/s/The-Crane-Resort--Barbados--St%2E-Philip--Barbados/homes?query=The%20Crane%20Resort%2C%20Barbados%2C%20St.%20Philip%2C%20Barbados




VRBO - https://www.vrbo.com/search/keywords:The-Crane-St.-Philip-Barbados




THE CRANE - https://www.thecrane.com/accommodations/




RCI EXTRA VACATIONS
(72 weeks available - studios and one bedrooms starting at $1940 to $3290 from April through December)


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 30, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Would love suggestions from people familiar with the area.



Definitely check out the TUG resort reviews for the Crane and the TUG Caribbean forum - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?forums/caribbean-timesharing.24/


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 30, 2019)

BTW...we are not elite but received the email too. (We own bHC and sometimes we get elite. )


----------



## dayooper (Mar 30, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> BTW...we are not elite but received the email too. (We own bHC and sometimes we get elite. )



We are most definitely elite and we got that email too. (7000 points bought resale).


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 31, 2019)

We've had private pools for our Grand Luxxe stays in Mexico. As previously mentioned, they're not heated, and I didn't use it after trying it once. That said, my kids (currently ages 3 and 5) LOVE it. It was great for them to have a small place to splash around while one of us adults made supper and the other watched them. So much easier than going out, even to the rooftop pool in the same building.

All that said, we're probably at peak usage of that feature right now, and wouldn't expect to use it at all after about 3 more years or so.

I do agree that private hot tubs would be excellent, and I would be more inclined to pay extra for that than a  private cold pool. Neat to try once but after that...

Although when quizzed out about my vacation to Mexico a number of my friends said I should post pics of the private pool on social media. It might have potential value to some for that as a form of status symbol. Millenials (myself included) are generally much more interested in where you vacation than what car you drive.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 31, 2019)

To those who don’t know....

The Crane Resort has been affiliated with RCI for many years. Lots of Tuggers have exchanged into the Crane.

Crane Beach Resort (RCI CODE #3023) - older Section (RCI WEEKS inventory)
The Crane Residential Resort (RCI CODE #6390) - The newer section TUG members  rave about (RCI POINTS inventory)
The Park Residences at the Crane (RCI CODE #C556) - The newest phase  (I haven’t seen any RCI sightings posted for this phase)
The Crane Residential Resort (RCI CODE #D437) - for RCI’s Registry Collection

*Some of the threads regarding the Crane*
TUG Sighting (2018) posted on the *Sights* forum - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/the-crane-residential-resort-6390-in-rci.279603/
Back from the Crane in Barbados (2009) posted on the *Caribbean* forum - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/back-from-the-crane-in-barbados.172439/
Hurricane at The Crane (2010) posted on the *Caribbean* forum - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hurricane-at-the-crane.134202/
The Crane Residential Resort (2013) posted on the *Caribbean* forum - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/the-crane-residential-resort.191758/
Just Confirmed Crane Residence Club Barbados (2013) posted on the *Caribbean* forum  - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/just-confirmed-crane-residence-club-barbados.190133/
Barbados!!!!!!!!!!(2014) posted on the *HGVC* Forum - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/barbados.213586/
Crane Residential Resort 3 bedroom exchange and Barbados questions (2014) posted on the *Caribbean* forum - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...droom-exchange-and-barbados-questions.214970/
Crane Resort Barbados RCI Listings (2018) posted on the *Caribbean* forum - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/crane-resort-barbados-rci-listings.279695/

TUG member dioxide45’s *Barbados 2018 Travel Vlog - *https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL_n22lHo_U7ciifmLgbWZnpWZfDaq--u_


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 31, 2019)

More options certainly is better for HGVC. The main drawback of The Crane will be its actual location on the island. While it is a popular resort, it certainly isn't the best location. Located on the east coast, it is rather remote from the popular tourist areas of the south coast and the fantastic beaches on the west. If going to The Crane, I would highly recommend renting a car. Sure driving on the left with a right hand drive vehicle sounds scary, but it really wasn't that hard to get around once you got used to it. Without a car, you will be somewhat beholden to eating at the resort restaurants for your stay and with a car, a lot of great restaurants in The Gap are going to be at least a 30 minute drive away.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 31, 2019)

Added link to Dioxide45’s Barbados 2018 YouTube Travel Vlog in my previous post


----------



## GT75 (Mar 31, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> While it is a popular resort, it certainly isn't the best location. Located on the east coast, it is rather remote from the popular tourist areas of the south coast and the fantastic beaches on the west.



I have heard the same thing from HGVC members who were born in Barbados and own a home there which they use to visit family every year.


----------

